# Chapman University Dodge College Questions



## mjpark4318

아직 이 포럼이 쓰이는지는 모르겠지만, 질문들을 좀 남길게요.

혹시 Chapman University Dodge College Film Production Major에 지원하려면 미디어 쪽 extracurricular activities가 많아야 하나요?
그리고 혹시 외국인들은 Dodge를 졸업하고 무엇을 하는지 알 수 있을까요?


----------

